# D-Day 66 years ago a photographic homage



## MA-Caver (Jun 8, 2010)

June 6th 1944 The greatest mass invasion in history took place on the shores of Normandy France. 
This is a photo essay of a collection taken during and after that fateful day. 

http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/2010/06/remembering_d-day_66_years_ago.html

One photo for me stuck out... #39 as a french couple lay flowers upon a dead American soldier by way of saying thank you for your sacrifice in liberating us.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 8, 2010)

Moving photos. Thank you for sharing that link.


----------



## knuckleheader (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks MA Caver, their sacrifice gives us the freedom to express ourselves _here, _today.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 9, 2010)

Thank you for that link

My uncle that was there on D-Day on Omaha.


----------



## The Last Legionary (Jun 11, 2010)

:asian:


----------



## FieldDiscipline (Jun 12, 2010)

The name of the tank in the foreground of picture 31 is apt.


----------

